# hexalectris spicata



## cnycharles (Jul 24, 2008)

a fellow native orchid enthusiast was asking me if I knew of a site in either virginia, west virginia or the carolinas for hexalectris spicata as he was hoping to find some there. my knowledge of orchids further south of long island is pretty sparse, though another friend is going to take me to hazelton, pa to see thousands of northern white fringed orchis, some platanthera ciliaris and their hybrids this weekend.

if anyone were able to supply him with a site for this species, he would be very grateful.
thanks and regards,
charles


----------



## cdub (Jul 27, 2008)

Charles,
Here is a link to the Digital Atlas of the Virginia Flora that shows the distribution of the plant in the state. 

Hexalectris in Virginia 

Maybe if you or your friend know some people in these areas you may be able to narrow the search down. An herbarium in the state could give you citations for locations of populations from specimen labels, but they'll think twice about offering info on the location of any orchids, even moderately common species.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 27, 2008)

Charles,

I've seen this species in Florida growing in open, dry woods. They like old shell mounds, whether human made or natural, indicating a preference for more basic soils. They always grow in well drained sites, often under oaks. Fowler in his book, "Wild Orchids of South Carolina", says that they are widespread in in that state. I would imagine that they are quite rare in the northern end of their range.

Good luck finding some!

Tom


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks guys for the info, i'll pass it along. it was listed at the college we visited in virginia this spring, but in the largest preserve. I will note the habitat info to him which I think he'll appreciate very much!
thanks and regards,
charles


----------

